# Does a EU National Require Visa???



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,
i am a EU Citizen. do i require a visa too visit singapore or can i get a visa on arrival?
and where is a good place too live for a short visit.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

To answer your question, anybody going to any country needs a visa - the only difference is if you need to apply in advance, or you get it upon arrival .. 

For EU ?? Well, Portugal sounds better .. as Singapore recognises EU countries as individual countries, and not as EU per se - so you will be issued a visa upon arrival, as long as you have sufficient funds to stay here, and a onward proof of travel

Cheers


----------

